# Bladensburg Waterfront Park Snakeheads 5-2-13



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Fished Bladesburg Waterfront Park For The Third Time This Week And Caught This 26" Snakehead. Same Lures As Last Report Spinnerbait Tipped With Curly Tail Grub 


















Since My Dad (BIGAGOTUM) Caught A Bigger One Then My First Fish. I Guess I Win In Quantity


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

My son snuck off to fish without me and
Caught a that fish lol but good catch my boy I think I created a monster lmao. Well I'll b there tomorrow to try and 1 up him


----------



## Ratherbefishin (May 3, 2013)

Nice catch dude. It was good seeing you at the pier. I see you caught one. Things have a good pull. BTW I'm the guy that spoke to you and the other guy while I was leaving. We should get together and for more Potomac pike!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Awesome fish. How long did it take to catch? Did you use a net to bring it or did you just flip it in?
looks like you've dialed into them. You're becoming a Snakehead guru! 
Assuming you're keep these bad boys; any suggestion on how to eat them? good 'ol batter and fry?


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice catch, FishingKid....now I await to see what your Dad catches next!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice to see a father and son duo having some fun. Can't wait until my kids have that type of enthusiasm. They're getting there. Great job guys.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Really nice! This one looks bigger than the last. Wish I had my kid around to fish with me. You guys have fun and hope to trade SH stories with you at the park.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys yeah its great to have my son with me and some healthy competition. He's my first mate lol always there, it's been great watching him progress into the fishingkid from babyboy.i taught him everything I know and he thinks he can 1 up me, but I still have a few tricks up my sleeve. Good catch fishingkid, here I come!! Lol


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Very Nice, I was there fishing too, but I had to leave early. What time did you catch that?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a small creek behind the office that you can reach by taking the trail. DON'T scare them, though. They can see you.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

The Creek Has A RunOff Ledge Right ??


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

I will b there myself today. Iv been killn thm down mallows bay. Hope to c u there.


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

Pete wats good?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

jaymal said:


> I will b there myself today. Iv been killn thm down mallows bay. Hope to c u there.


 any else thinking about going today?

I may stop by after work and try to catch my first potomac pike?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll Be There Around 2:30 Ish With My Dad Coming Shortly After Me


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice catch...where is this loc at.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice catch! are you getting into them in the morning or late afternoon? seems like afternoon/evening..I may head there tomorrow or Matawoman creek..may bring the yak..


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice fish. Must have put up a good fight on freshwater gear too.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

WTG man! Nice catch!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

Down here at BWP..catching all types of breeze. But no snakeheads. Seen I nice one brake water. But no takers. FishingKid what time do Class start to catch these jokers


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Extremelly Low Tide , To The Point The Island Shows To The Right Of The Pier . Find Deep Water Pockets And Also Ive Noticed To Fish Slow.


----------

